# Delete topic button



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think that anyone who creates a topic should also have the power to delete it, as simple as that. It bothers me that when I'm totally done with a stupid "Help me blahblahblah" topic and I can't delete it, I feel like I'm eating all the space!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone else agree? Or am I alone on this idea? 




Spoiler



I have no idea how many times this was suggested or if I can already delete my own topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*EDIT*: Vote yes if you believe we should have the option to lock our own topics, or vote no if you think we shouldn't be able to lock our own topics. People brought up very good reason to why we should not be able to delete.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't think that's a good idea actually

The OP could delete it when there are still discussions ongoing (for whatever reason)
And it's not that hard to push report, is it?


BTW, you can "remove" your own topics in the blog section


edit: I've seen a mod somewhere that lets users remove their topics as long as there are no replies


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

Umm, what if I make a major mistake like I did one day and I asked for a topic deletion and it took like an hour and thirty minutes before anything got done and I had to keep responding to all the mean comments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Ive never seen the report button sadly, but it would be weird to report myself.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it's a good idea because I have topics of just a simple "asking a question" and once it's answered it will just sit there and take up space.

For example, I have a topic right now saying "How do I turn my Ipod Touch into a USB Hard drive." Well I'm totally done with that since I use an SD card now.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 26, 2010)

Once topics are deleted, they still take up space on the server, so that's not really a valid reason...

Other than that, if a problem is solved, other people might still find it useful later on.

@OP: You've never seen the report button on the bottom left of each post?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Once topics are deleted, they still take up space on the server, so that's not really a valid reason...
> 
> @OP: You've never seen the report button on the bottom left of each post?




I just learned something. Sounds annoying though. Regardless I still want my first topic deleted, it bothers me to see my more noobish days following me in my old topic. When I asked for one of my topics to be deleted it got locked. XD Anyways I will just leave this topic around for a bit and see what happens. Thanks for the info/responses

EDIT: I never seen the report button, I'm blind to many obvious things. I just let it happen. Haha


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 26, 2010)

I voted yes, because I think you should have the right to, but I don't think stupid questions is a good example.
It's the sort of question that other people will learn from. If it gets deleted, even more topics asking the same thing will be made.


----------



## Langin (Jun 26, 2010)

A better idea is closing your own topic because if you delete a topic:

Admins and/or mods see all the deleted posts in the cp and people MAY post the same topic again!

Removing your own topic means: ALL POSTS INCLUDED, and that means that you see in the moderator cponly an example)

Post deleted (username)
post deleted (username)
blah blah

So closing your own topic means to be a better idea!


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 26, 2010)

I voted yes, because I like options, and it's just handy that you can delete your own topic if you think it's stupid and a waste of space.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 26, 2010)

Being able to lock your Topic, yes. Being able to delete your Topic, no. People will go round deleting topics willy nilly if that happens.

I don't even think the threads should be deleted when someone asks a mod, instead it should be locked. It's annoying when thread a gets deleted, especially if you've been watching the OP make an idiot of themself.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree with the "Lock" idea. But totally disagree with the "delete" one.

Just imagine a bunch of 'tards creating a topic asking the solution for their, as an example, 4.3 Wii. Then they get no answer, so they just delete it and create another one, and repeat the process until the whole database is fragmented and GBATemp goes black...

Or even worse: You start a troll / flame and then you just delete your topic / post so "no one" can say your a meanie.

On the other side, locking could be nice.

Buyt i still believes that this is an Admin's job (if all the board could be handled by it's users, all the admins would be fired!).


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes!

I was about to make this thread BTW...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I agree with the "Lock" idea. But totally disagree with the "delete" one.
> 
> Just imagine a bunch of 'tards creating a topic asking the solution for their, as an example, 4.3 Wii. Then they get no answer, so they just delete it and create another one, and repeat the process until the whole database is fragmented and GBATemp goes black...
> 
> ...



That makes perfect sense, I know what you're saying. The thing is though some topics require a lock, some require a delete in my opinion. I have a old topic announcing that Line Rider 2 was dumped... How stupid is that!? No one will learn from that so I believe that could be deleted. Now a topic about hacking a Wii should be closed after resolved so others can learn from it. So maby the option to lock your own topic is better, not delete. I think if you need something deleted we should probably ask a staff member, and if we need a lock we can do so ourselves. It would also be a lot less work for moderators and then all they would have to do is mod comments and see who is flaming/trolling/asking for roms, and all that good stuff. Or of course see who made an inappropriate topic and refuses to lock it themselves. Haha


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 26, 2010)

Not a good idea, definitely. If you need something done, ask a moderator. Your suggestion only begs to be abused all the time. It's like saying you should be able to edit your posts when they have already been removed: it only asks for more problems. Mods will need to look through every locked/removed topic to see if it was actually worth locking/removing, etc. That puts even more stress on them than just people reporting their own topics (or others reporting said topic) because it has already been posted, or for other reasons.

EDIT: BTW I already look through most topics that haven't got a reply for a couple of days (at least in the sections I frequent) to see if the answer(s) has/have been given, then I ask for the topics to be locked. Simple, yet effective, and it doesn't take a lot of your time. Locking your own topic would take about the same time as asking for a lock via the report button.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Buyt i still believes that this is an Admin's job (if all the board could be handled by it's users, all the admins would be fired!).


Well, admin or mods, but I agree. There's usually a reason that users have certain privileges deactivated, and I think the system as it is works. There are plenty of staff members, so if a user wants to have their thread locked or removed, they need only ask a member that has been proved responsible enough to handle the powers that have been given to them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> toguro_max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much to talk about, this is worded perfectly.

We have too many irresponsible members to let them have such "power". If everybody would be able to close their threads, that would probably create a huge mess, result in many duplicated threads etc.

To give you example, one member asks a question about problematic part in GTA, he gets answer, and closes the thread, other member has a very similar problem and can't quite solve it with posted answers, but would ask a bit more about it....if the first thread is closed, he needs to create another thread with virtually "same" question, while he could have posted in already existing one.
Threads usually don't get closed unless they are duplicated threads of already existing ones, or really pointless..Third situation is when thread author himself asks for closing if they have some reason for it.

GBAtemp has enough of staff members, and few of them are online at all times..Just use report button, and that's it!


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 26, 2010)

I think the being able to lock your own thread would be better than deleting. If you delete your own thread then the information that you may have shined light upon is now gone from the public. Which means users will create more topics about problems that have already been solved but the OP deleted the original solution because they thought they were done. Deleting topics = numerous dead links. If you delete a topic and someone else already linked another user to it, you now have a dead link and end up wasting more time posting more already-answered questions. The point of a forum is being able to ask questions and look up information but that can't be done if you keep deleting information from the forum database. Again, which causes people to post new threads about already-answered questions. 

This is not a good idea. Leave the power up to the mods to delete threads.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Not much to talk about, this is worded perfectly.


With the exception that I typo'd privileges.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyways, I think Ive seen enough posts that even persuaded me away from my own idea of being able to lock/delete my own thread, everything could go to hell with being able to delete/lock your own topics. This can be closed now if you would like, or you can keep it open, either way I'm gonna choose no now. Haha


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

Nay. There are active mods that can do these. Just report them and everything's gonna be fine


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think that anyone who creates a topic should also have the power to delete it, as simple as that. It bothers me that when I'm totally done with a stupid "Help me blahblahblah" topic and I can't delete it, I feel like I'm eating all the space!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone else agree? Or am I alone on this idea? 




Spoiler



I have no idea how many times this was suggested or if I can already delete my own topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*EDIT*: Vote yes if you believe we should have the option to lock our own topics, or vote no if you think we shouldn't be able to lock our own topics. People brought up very good reason to why we should not be able to delete.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 26, 2010)

Why are you whining about your Land Rider 2 thread? there really isn't anything to see there.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 26, 2010)

You can in a blog. Will end up being abused.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Why are you whining about your Land Rider 2 thread? there really isn't anything to see there.



Because that was unbelievably noobish, why would anyone care AT ALL if it was dumped when it was probably said on the main page of GBAtemp? Their was no need for me to make that topic.


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 26, 2010)

Members should be able to lock their topics, instead of getting allowed to close them atleast.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 26, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.

Your antics to get your thread deleted are more n00bish than the the thread itself.

If someone makes a n00bish thread early on, at lot of people do so no biggie. But they don't shout from the top of a tower going, "look, look, i've started a n00bish thread".


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you're nice today. Anyways what do you mean? I did not try to get that topic deleted, and same with this one. I did have one topic I told someone to delete so I edited the thread saying "DELETE THIS", something along those lines.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^ that coming from someone with a username like yours? LOL.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 27, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> ^^^ that coming from someone with a username like yours? LOL.



Ive had this user name on multiple sites since I was about 14-15, I'm not gonna change it. Though I don't get what anything has to do with my user name. You're usually helping me out, I don't know why you're trying to slam me now.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not being nasty, my posts are meant in a 'humourous' sense. We've all made either n00bish posts, or posts which have fallen flat on their face. Of course, I try to edit the posts before anyone notices...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree that you should be able to lock your own topic...notice I said lock.

BUT!!! Only 10 minutes or less after topic creation. 

That would prevent people from going "ok you know what, I don't like your opinion, topic LOCKED"

And to everyone that is saying it should be the TC's right...lol do you pay for hosting?


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 27, 2010)

I completely agree with this. I mean, this IS the only site I've seen where you can't delete your own topics. XD Seems weird.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 27, 2010)

ONLY?? Are you sure?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> BUT!!! Only 10 minutes or less after topic creation.


That's an idea.

Perhaps if people were able to edit the title of their posts within the first 5 minutes of posting, or move their thread to another category within the first 5 minutes it might reduce the workload for the mods?

If the hosting was question was directed at me, it's my ISP. 100MB of storage, at a super awesome speed of 32KB/s.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

It could still be abused. So it's a no-go.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANY power to the regular members would simply result in more work for us in long run, besides none of you are thinking about how hard is to actually code some of the ideas that are being discussed here!
We have a fully working system just as it is right now, helping each other, answering questions and not flaming is more of a help then power to lock your thread or move it withing 5-10 minutes will ever be.
Staff is here to maintain the site, keep it clean, keep an order. Those are members who proved themselves to be reliable and can handle the "power" without abusing it.


----------



## dice (Jun 27, 2010)

Deleting threads will lead to more threads being created where the same question is asked. 

Why would we want this?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 27, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Deleting threads will lead to more threads being created where the same question is asked.
> 
> Why would we want this?


Exactly. THANK YOU. Sheesh people, do you not see this?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't even want it anymore, I changed my mind as soon as I read what Toni Plutonij said on page two. Sounds like a really bad idea, but I like to read what people discuss.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't even want it anymore, I changed my mind as soon as I read what Toni Plutonij said on page two. Sounds like a really bad idea, but I like to read what people discuss.



It's moments like that which make you wish you delete your own threads? lol. sorry, I had to.

All I want [gripe] is the anchors back [/gripe] lol. I guess that's never going to happen though. If it was me, I didn't realise I was using anchor names which were already present on GBAtemp pages.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 27, 2010)

Better idea (this might have been mentioned before): The ability for OPs to be able to LOCK their threads, not delete them. That way, if someone has their problem solved (or if they want to lock the thread to prevent further derailing/flaming), they can lock the thread and people can still view it if they have a similar problem.

Now another feature that would be cool is the ability for OPs to unlock threads that they locked, but not if a mod locked the thread. However, that'd probably be a fair amount of code to implement... actually, not really. Just add a variable (if there isn't one) to keep track of WHO locked the thread, and if the OP goes back to their thread and clicks unlock (only the OP and mods can see said unlock button, probably next to Fast Reply, etc) then they can unlock it. However, if a mod locked the thread and the OP clicks unlock, they are given a message saying they can't. A lot of this could even already be implemented already and would just need to be expanded on.

Anyways, enough of my rant. Just giving my two cents.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 26, 2010)

I think that anyone who creates a topic should also have the power to delete it, as simple as that. It bothers me that when I'm totally done with a stupid "Help me blahblahblah" topic and I can't delete it, I feel like I'm eating all the space!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone else agree? Or am I alone on this idea? 




Spoiler



I have no idea how many times this was suggested or if I can already delete my own topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*EDIT*: Vote yes if you believe we should have the option to lock our own topics, or vote no if you think we shouldn't be able to lock our own topics. People brought up very good reason to why we should not be able to delete.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 27, 2010)

@tk_saturn - It did have to be said.


----------



## Salax (Jun 27, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Once topics are deleted, they still take up space on the server, so that's not really a valid reason...


Disable the recycle bin option? For a forum this large, it seems like it would be a pain to have enabled anyway.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if someone accidentally trashes a topic?


----------

